# camp site wanted - on way to Portsmouth ferry



## philelektra (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi all, i'm off to france for the fist time on Sunday, travelling from Manchester. The ferry is not till Monday night and i'm looking for a camp site to stay at that's round about half way to portsmouth.
Can anybody help

thank you 

Phil & Anne


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

http://www.bo-peep.co.uk/

This one is on your route, near Banbury and is in the campsite database

Bo Peep caravan park (ID:2216) [RV Endorsements:1]

Bob


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Try the Camping and Caravanning Club site at Oxford, Tel no -01865 244088.It is a 2 minute drive from the A34 and about an hour from Portsmouth.We have used it several times.


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

charlieivan said:


> Try the Camping and Caravanning Club site at Oxford, Tel no -01865 244088.It is a 2 minute drive from the A34 and about an hour from Portsmouth.We have used it several times.


I would have thought it would be more like 2 hrs from Oxford to Portsmouth.

Derek


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hello Phil & Anne

I've moved to UK touring (yes, I know you're going across the water...), and expanded the title so it may get more hits.

Also, I hope you don't mind, but it looks to me that you are allowing rather a long time to get to Portsmoth? If you want to spend most of a day looking round on the way down, the Oxford site could be useful for a visit to Oxford, but you might have a job getting in because it's very busy. There's 2 Caravan club CL's at Kidlington, about 5 miles north of oxford - one is at the Wise Alderman pub and the other is on a farm on the other side of the road. The pub (and the site!) is basic, with no hook-up, but it's right next to the canal, on the old main road from Oxford - Banbury (by-passed when the M40 was built); only £5 a night. There's a bus stop to get in to Oxford just over the railway bridge. 
You can get to Pompey ferryport within 1.5 hours.

We used the Wise Alderman a few weeks back, I've just noticed I didn't put the details in the MHF database, will rectify that now! If you are a member of the CC you can find it on their web site or in the book.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

camper69 said:


> charlieivan said:
> 
> 
> > Try the Camping and Caravanning Club site at Oxford, Tel no -01865 244088.It is a 2 minute drive from the A34 and about an hour from Portsmouth.We have used it several times.
> ...


Derek - an hour is a bit optimistic; allowing for traffic down to the M3 at Winchester, 1hr30m would be fair in a motorhome - we do it frequently. It takes approx 2 hours to Bognor from the other side of Oxford in our 'van.


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

bognormike said:


> Derek - an hour is a bit optimistic;


I agree my figure was 2 hrs :lol:

Derek


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

www.greenhill-leisure-park.co.uk

Near Kidlington just off A34/ M40

Very nice. Very convenient


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Please be aware that the A34 will be very busy at the M3 junction if you are passing through it during the rush hour. 8O 

Keith


----------

